# Polished Bliss®: Clark's new car...



## Clark @ PB

**** 26/09/14 - New update added to the last page ****

Hello and a Happy New Year to you from all of us at PB :wave:

As some of you may know, I sold this back in November:










This then gave me the opportunity to start the long (or at least so I thought)search for it's replacement. What I was after was a Porsche 996 Mk2 GT3 Club Sport and it had to be in either Speed Yellow or Guards Red....

However approximately a week later a member on one of the Porsche forums contacted me saying he was moving to France in the summer and as a result his much pampered Club Sport was potentially available. It wasn't Yellow or Red but after getting full details of the car and sending a much respected Professional Detailer round to inspect it for me a deal was done - the car was just too good to miss!

Brief spec of the car was as follows:

- Believed to be 1 of 9 GT3's in Cobalt Blue.
- Just over 11,000 miles!
- Litronic Headlights.
- Porsche Carbon Ceramic Brakes (PCCB)
- AC/Climate Control.
- FPSH.
- RS Air Intake.
- PARR Fast Road Set Up.

So the following weekend and after nervously watching the weather forecast as the snow continued to come and go my Dad and I flew down to sussex to collect the car. We couldn't have been more fortunate with the weather as it stayed completely dry 99% of the journey home except for a bit of rain at Birmingham and Glasgow.

Once I got it home on the Saturday evening I gave it a foam with Auto Finesse Avalanche and a thorough rinse off just to get rid of the majority of dirt until the next morning.

Sunday AM arrived and I was back at work as soon as it was light enough to get the car washed and get the underside all cleaned to remove any road salt:










Luckily the underside was still pretty clean so a good going over with AF Citrus Power and then a final foam with Avalance was sufficient:










The plan is to get the underside completely sealed and protected with an undercarriage wax but the existing protection is still very good so that's for another day and another write up entirely!

From here on in not everything may have been done in this order but as the work was carried out over the last 3 weeks or so it's easier to read if I do it in this way 

The wheels were removed to give the arches a quick going over to remove the worst of the dirt before paying more attention to them inside:










A combination of road grime and old wax protection applied from the factory detracted from the look:



















So after a thorough degrease with AF Citrus Power and old wax removed with Autosmart Tardis the arches were ready to be sealed with a new coating.

Masked up to prevent any overspray landing on the car:










After a bit of research it seemed Bilt Hamber's Dynax UC was what I was after:










I'm not a fan of Black or Brown wax oil type products so with the Dynax UC's completely transparent appearance and corrosion inhibitors it seemed to be the perfect choice.

Rear arch after a bit of polishing and application of the Dynax (I'm going to have to sort the flaking paint on the springs as it's driving me mad!):



















Front arch done:










This pic shows the wax approx 10 minutes after application (3 thin-ish coats) - now that it's dried completely you can't even tell it's been applied:










Overall impressions of the Dynax UC are very good, the can works perfectly on it's side/upside down and there's no overspray like you would get with an aerosol can when spray painting etc :thumb:

Now onto the discs and calipers:










The long rod is one of Porsche's wheel removal tools which prevents the wheel from chipping those pricey discs. I ordered a 2nd one for extra safety and they really are such a simple but effective thing to have, especially for the rear wheels which are substantially wider than the fronts 

The centres were slightly dull and had a bit of water spotting but a bit of light polishing with Swissvax's new Metal Polish did the trick:

















The calipers were then cleaned with IPA...










...and then sealed with 22PLE Pro Glass Coating:










22PLE was also applied to the wheels while they were off:










Back on and looking good!










With the wheels and arches sorted it was then time to sort the paintwork out. First of all I removed the GT3 badge to allow for polishing behind:










A line of tape accross the letters before removing keeps the spacing correct if you plan to re-use it.

I later fitted a Club Sport Decal instead as it makes cleaning easier and saves a bit of weight 










Overall, for a car that had never seen any paint correction before (the paint is all original too except for the air intake on the engine lid) the paintwork was in pretty good condition with just the odd collection of random scratches here and there.

The paint was really sticky (common theme with Porsches and especially the 996's) but fortunately this usually means the paint is easily corrected as sticky paints tend to be on the soft side. As a result, even the deeper marks were easily removed with the Flex DA machine and Menzerna 106FA with a Cyan Cutting Pad.

The reason for using a finishing polish with a cutting pad was basically to use the pad's cut to correct the paint whilst using the oily nature of the polish to act as a lubricant, this is one of several ways of combatting really sticky paints where alot of polishes instantly dry up and it worked well here:

















Rear wing removed to gain access underneath:





















































Rear light clusters before and after:

















Rear quarter before and after:

















The plastic panels of the car were slightly tougher so the Meguiars MF System again with the Flex DA was used:



































With the first stage of correction complete I took a break from polishing and decided to fit some new light bulbs that had arrived.










The orange indicator's were replaced with some nice chrome ones (that still flash orange):










This really freshens a car up in my opinion:

















The same was done for the rear.

I also replaced the front side lights with LED's as their yellow appearance looked horrible compared to the white light of the Xenons:

















Number plate lights also got the LED treatment, I think it's fairly obvious which one is which:










The interior also got the LED treatment:


























Whilst I was messing about with electrics I wired up a quick release plug from my battery conditioner to the battery to save having to remove the compartment lid every time I wanted to take the car out the garage:










Back to polishing now. The first stage had created a bit of dust so I gave the car a rinse off outside and then dried with the Metro Vac.

Stage 2 was the refining stage to really bring out the clarity in the paintwork - for this I used Scholl S40 with a Crimnson Finishing Pad which worked brilliantly on the sticky paint:



















While doing the driver's door I noticed the lock could do with a bit of a spruce up so 30 seconds with a cotton bud and some Swissvax Metal Polish did the trick:

















With the machine polishing finally completed and after a dust down with a lambswool duster it was time to choose an LSP (Last Step Product). I'd initially planned to go with 22PLE but as this isn't going to be a daily driver maximum durability really isn't an issue so I went with one of the best waxes available:










It also means I can give the car another coat or 2 if I'm in the mood whereas the 22PLE is more of an apply and leave it product, unless you wanted to top it with a wax but that defeats the purpose in my opinion 

22PLE was used however (Rim & Metal Coat) on the tailpipes after they'd been polished with Swissvax Metal Polish:

















The exterior glass was cleaned with IPA and then protected with Nanolex Ultra:










The interior glass was cleaned with Auto Finesse Crystal:










Including the absolute pain in the backside that is the rear screen - thanks largely to all the scaffolding getting in the way!


























Werkstat Acrylic Jett was applied to all the exterior window rubbers and plastic trim:



















For trims that are in "as new" condition I still find this hard to beat as it beads like crazy, is durable and doesn't streak/run while giving a completely natural look:










If you do fancy something even more durable though or if your trims are more faded, the 22PLE Plastic and Trim Restorer is also very good:



















Not convinced? How about some 22PLE on the splitter then?...



















Auto Finesse Tripple was then used to polish and protect the door shuts:










Engine bay paintwork also done:










Another small job for the ever impressing Swissvax Metal Polish:

















I then dusted down the interior...



















...before removing the padding from the seats to be able to hoover more thoroughly:




























The leather and vinyl then got a wipe over with a damp MF towel leaving this:




























Engine bay after being dressed with Aerospace 303 Protectant:



















Finally it was finished (after a wipe down with AF Finale), well done if you made it this far and here are the after shots 



































































































































































I then took a few pics outside as it looked like the sun was about to burst through...





































True to form though, it never did come out so I had to put the car back inside and make do with some imitation sun instead 









































































Thanks for looking and hopefully you enjoyed our first post of 2013 

Clark

P.S - don't worry, the car will get driven as much as it gets cleaned! :driver:

**** New Update - 22/01/13 ****

Rich spent a bit of time with the car last week doing a night time shoot, I'll let the pictures do the talking 

GT3 Studio Photography

:thumb:


----------



## Simply Clean

Very smart :thumb::argie:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Was in today getting some bits, disappointed I didn't see it! Must have been tucked away! Looks cracking though Clark.


----------



## andrewst500

your work is stunning:thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts

Stunning car and the best colour in my opinion.Great attention to detail just as it should be.


----------



## -Kev-

stunning!


----------



## bigslippy

Looks stunning Clark and loving the colour very much:argie:

Thanks for sharing and all the best for 2013 yourself:thumb:


----------



## Alzak

Stunning car ... I'm surprised that You went for Desire not for 22PLE I though permanent coating give better look than wax


----------



## BMW - AL

My dream car!! Stunning


----------



## Jdm boy

That looks great, Id nearly go as far as saying that's one of the nicest porches I have ever seen!! Well wear with it fella and that's a great detail!! I never would have thought too polish my door/boot sills


What is the performance like compared too the Subaru? There a flat six aren't they? Turbo?


----------



## Keith_Lane

That is stunning, fair play man!!


----------



## Capital HF

Very nice


----------



## sean20

Very nice car and a cracking job as always. 

I always enjoy reading your write ups Plenty of photos and explanations on all the proses


----------



## athol

Very nice


----------



## Imran

That is a beauty of a car, u luck lad looks like all the hard work has finally paid off.


----------



## Ultra

Very nice indeed.


----------



## dooka

As always guys, a fantastic job and a fantastic write up :thumb:..


----------



## Derekh929

Very very nice love the colour enjoy.
The must have been some run in rock hard track focused motor


----------



## danwel

Looks gorgeous,I really need an interior pace for detailing lol


----------



## majcas84

Lovely motor, and some nice subtle tweaks made too.:thumb:

Really like the replacement LED bulbs idea. Are they easy to source?

PS. I think you got a much better colour in the end. More subtle than yellow or red, but still got plenty of impact.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Jdm boy said:


> That looks great, Id nearly go as far as saying that's one of the nicest porches I have ever seen!! Well wear with it fella and that's a great detail!! I never would have thought too polish my door/boot sills
> 
> What is the performance like compared too the Subaru? There a flat six aren't they? Turbo?


The Scooby was remapped to just under 350bhp but the 911 feels like its in a different league, it still pulls like a train to 8,000rpm and the howl from the engine/exhausts is immense.

The WR1 was a fantastic car but the GT3 makes it feel like a wee toy in comparison.



Alzak said:


> Stunning car ... I'm surprised that You went for Desire not for 22PLE I though permanent coating give better look than wax


I don't think Desire looks all that bad though... 



Derekh929 said:


> Very very nice love the colour enjoy.
> The must have been some run in rock hard track focused motor


Easily the comfiest seats I've ever sat in, neither me or my Dad had any problems with back ache etc the whole way home. It's definitely a 2 hands on the wheel at all times car though as it follows the ruts in the road like mad on the motorways, there's not 1% of slack in the steering!


----------



## AaronGTi

Stunning car and work!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

majcas84 said:


> Lovely motor, and some nice subtle tweaks made too.:thumb:
> 
> Really like the replacement LED bulbs idea. Are they easy to source?
> 
> PS. I think you got a much better colour in the end. More subtle than yellow or red, but still got plenty of impact.


eBay for the bulbs mate - you can get a pack of 10 led side light bulbs for £4 etc


----------



## Ronnie

health to enjoy. had teh pleasure of living with one for a short time and they are awesome machines only ever saw one other cobalt blue 911 (a 4S only) suits the shape soo well. Looks to be one well looked after frauline.


----------



## willwander

Dream car, aaah one day maybe...hope you enjoy


----------



## Jammy J

Stunning Clark.


----------



## slineclean

lovely car and cracking detailing work there!


----------



## Ns1980

Awesome write up on your labour of love. ENJOY!!


----------



## Spyco

That is a lovely car indeed Clark. Really liked what you 've done with the Dynax UC. I 've used the full Dynax range quite extensively and I am certain you 'll be impressed. Better than waxoil specially in terms of ease of use.


----------



## cleancar

Very nice !


----------



## explorer

A detailed detail for sure with ample pictures. Shame the sun didnt come out.


----------



## Sim

Stunning!


----------



## georgeandpeppa

Love the plate:thumb:

Great job too!


----------



## SteveTDCi

Very nice, enjoy driving it


----------



## samm

I love it Clarke, It looks absolutely superb. The CS decal looks much nicer than the original.


----------



## cossierick

Very nice, love everything about it. 

Totaly understand what you mean, i sold an evo7 for a 996 gt3 aero , different legue.

Does the bilt hamber product stay sticy tho like regular wax or does it dry hard to repel the muck rather than sticking to it ??

Rick


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ronnie said:


> health to enjoy. had teh pleasure of living with one for a short time and they are awesome machines only ever saw one other cobalt blue 911 (a 4S only) suits the shape soo well. Looks to be one well looked after frauline.


There's another one literally 15 minutes up the road from me! :lol:



georgeandpeppa said:


> Love the plate:thumb:
> 
> Great job too!


Thought it was a nice addition,cheap as chips from the DVLA site too as there's loads of GT03 plates available.



cossierick said:


> Very nice, love everything about it.
> 
> Totaly understand what you mean, i sold an evo7 for a 996 gt3 aero , different legue.
> 
> Does the bilt hamber product stay sticy tho like regular wax or does it dry hard to repel the muck rather than sticking to it ??
> 
> Rick


It dries a bit like candle wax mate


----------



## CraigQQ

definitely an upgrade there Clark.. nice colour but I love them in red... my favourite Porsche out of the all the ones I've done was a Red GT3(not CS though) with a Carbon Rear wing and carbon interior pack. it had the GT3 wheels but with the inner parts in black with the silver rim.


----------



## Clark @ PB

CraigQQ said:


> definitely an upgrade there Clark.. nice colour but I love them in red... my favourite Porsche out of the all the ones I've done was a Red GT3(not CS though) with a Carbon Rear wing and carbon interior pack. it had the GT3 wheels but with the inner parts in black with the silver rim.


I know of that car


----------



## Deep blue

Congratulations Clark:thumb:
Really beautiful car and darn I love that color. Shame that sun wasn't shining during pics.

Will there be videos from this monster?


----------



## A777

Good job - stunning finish and great colour


----------



## id_doug

Stunning motor in the perfect colour :thumb:

Cracking write up and work as usual


----------



## MEH4N

nice car and great work


----------



## Soul Hudson

Superb write up my man and a stunning car. Enjoy.


----------



## nick3814

You never fail to amaze Clark, amazing car and a suitably amazing job, superb.


----------



## Grommit

Outstanding dude. You must have had a smile from ear to ear after finishing that and driving home?

Wish you well in owning her Clark. Clealy well deserved.

P.S. tell Rich to get his cleaned. He's letting the PB appearance slide lol 

Again, super work.


----------



## cotter

Looks great, stunning colour


----------



## alxg

Stunning, and the colour takes it another step onwards :argie:

Very jealous indeed, well done on getting that :thumb:


----------



## gaz_vxr

Grommit said:


> P.S. tell Rich to get his cleaned. He's letting the PB appearance slide lol.


Noticed that today as well mate!


----------



## gb270

Great job there


----------



## b3n76

Stunning car and love your threads.Easy to follow with just enough pictures.


----------



## Trip tdi

That is nice :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care

Stunning


----------



## moono16v

Not many write ups i read all the way through but.....Brilliant!!


----------



## quattrogmbh

Stunning car.. now in better than showroom condition.


----------



## JBirchy

Awesome car Clark, huge congratulations and I'm certain you'll enjoy it! The colour is stunning and suits the car so well!

ATB
Jon


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Scrim-1-

Stunning car Clark, nice work.


----------



## s3 rav

Great car great work.


----------



## Jason M5

Stunning!


----------



## Dtfrith

Beauty


----------



## Serkie

Beautiful car and a stunning detail. Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## Ronnie

quick tip paint the springs dont powercoat them it does not work all that great if the car will get used much.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Ronnie said:


> quick tip paint the springs dont powercoat them it does not work all that great if the car will get used much.


Was always going to be the way mate, a bit of prep and paint and they'll be fine. It would be a tad overkill to remove the springs just to Powdercoat them anyways for now


----------



## Big Bru

Looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Spotless Detailing

Very very nice ride u got ur self. 

Great detailing as always. 

Callum


----------



## Clyde

Stunning. Congrats on the new purchase.


----------



## StuartyD

She's a beaut mate, stunning attention to detail, congrats on the purchase :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Stunning porky clark but u will miss the scooby!!..


----------



## mccalia1

Can you use Werkstat Acrylic Jett or Glos on the rubber window trim/plastics or just the Jett? 

I was going to use Gtechniq C4 on my exterior plastic near the windscreen area and Zymol Rubber Seal for the window rubber trim but I could save some cash if the above products will work.


----------



## Ronnie

They get under your skin you tell yourself that now... even my lowly boxster is having lots of bits now visit the powdercoaters after I said a rattle tin will do grand lol!!!


----------



## UBRWGN

Awesome beast. 
Congrats on the upgrade. :thumb:


----------



## 911fanatic

Congrats on the purchase Clark. Car looks fantastic!


----------



## Swell.gr

Congrats Clark :thumb:
Lovely car and excellent work too!

mike


----------



## macmaw

Very nice indeed Clark, looks stunning now after the famous PB treatment, and much better than it ever would have left the factory when it was new.

Only one _*tiny *_thing for me is the chrome indicator bulbs, I tried this a few years ago but found that you couldn't see them flashing on a sunny day, so I switched to Philips Silver Vision Bulbs which still look great on the car but more importantly you can actually see them flashing properly - win win.

Sent you an email to ask about a local body shop too - but no rush for this :thumb:

Cheers

Ally


----------



## Gleammachine

Glorious mate, what a nice find, very jealous!!!

Love the plate btw.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Nice new ride Sir :thumb: those seat are very cool. Looks great for all your efforts.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Clark as i said to you last year , 

congats on the new car purchase its a lovely car and colour . 

great work too buy then it was going to be :thumb:

HNY 

kelly


----------



## himpe

AWESOME car detailed by an AWESOME detailer


----------



## GlynRS2

Congrats on the new car - it's a beauty :thumb:

Cobalt blue is one of my favourites colours and really comes alive in the sunlight  - although you may have to wait a while for that.

This car looks like a keeper to me. Enjoy :driver:


----------



## Manny_VAG

A lovely car and a great write up that's nice to read :thumb:


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing

Howdy Very nice new car,great write up


----------



## mirdif64

Wheel removal tool looks useful. I assume it is basically a steel rod threaded at one end ?


----------



## TopSport+

awesome work


----------



## Michael_McL

Absolutely stunning, health to enjoy!


----------



## Philb1965

A pleasure to read, great write up and car!


----------



## BlackPanther

Simply Stunning...Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

Nice! Very nice


----------



## Superspec

Lovely work, love your attention to detail


----------



## WHIZZER

Lovely car and I like the colour


----------



## Wout_RS

stunning! so jealous


----------



## skorpios

A thorough and in-depth detailing job!
Fantastic car also!
Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

thank you thank you and thank you.

really great work and write up. 

thank you again


----------



## ckeir.02mh

Looks like you have a superb example!

Nicely corrected and protected now too... enjoy.

Chris.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Oh yes please. Loving that car Clark....... What a find:thumb: Stunning work and a cracking write up.

All the best for 2013 mate


----------



## dave-g

Wow. Just wow!

Attention to detail is amazing. And what a finish 😍


----------



## Clark @ PB

k9vnd said:


> Stunning porky clark but u will miss the scooby!!..


I'll be honest, I've not missed the WR1 one bit and it was a fantastic car too!



mccalia1 said:


> Can you use Werkstat Acrylic Jett or Glos on the rubber window trim/plastics or just the Jett?
> 
> I was going to use Gtechniq C4 on my exterior plastic near the windscreen area and Zymol Rubber Seal for the window rubber trim but I could save some cash if the above products will work.


Yes Glos can be used as well as Jett 



macmaw said:


> Very nice indeed Clark, looks stunning now after the famous PB treatment, and much better than it ever would have left the factory when it was new.
> 
> Only one _*tiny *_thing for me is the chrome indicator bulbs, I tried this a few years ago but found that you couldn't see them flashing on a sunny day, so I switched to Philips Silver Vision Bulbs which still look great on the car but more importantly you can actually see them flashing properly - win win.
> 
> Sent you an email to ask about a local body shop too - but no rush for this :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ally


I know what you mean about the bulbs as I had to swap to different ones on the WR1 for the same reason, however the ones in the 911 are fine 

I'm working off site on Monday so won't get the chance to reply to you until Monday evening/first thing Tuesday if that's ok If you do require a quick reply then fire it to [email protected] and I'll pick it up on my phone :thumb:



mirdif64 said:


> Wheel removal tool looks useful. I assume it is basically a steel rod threaded at one end ?


Yep: http://www.design911.co.uk/fu/prod7429/Wheel-Mounting-Tool-for-Porsche/


----------



## Black Magic Detail

stunning work and car


----------



## Fech

That was awesome work on a great car. Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## macmaw

Clark @ PB said:


> I'm working off site on Monday so won't get the chance to reply to you until Monday evening/first thing Tuesday if that's ok If you do require a quick reply then fire it to [email protected] and I'll pick it up on my phone :thumb:


Cheers Clark, honestly no rush with that at all


----------



## ianrobbo1

Cracking job on the car, love the "little" things like the indicator bulb swap, it's that type of subtle changes only "those that know" notice!!:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

Gorgeous car mate, congrat's on your first Porsche :thumb:


----------



## hibberd

wauw....lovely motor, but above all else a superb piece of work..you must have the patience of a god..well done


----------



## wish wash

Car looks stunning. A true drivers car


----------



## *MAGIC*

Top work Clark and great car.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Thanks once again guys,I'm itching to get out and drive it now!


----------



## Littler

Great work there! 

Out of curiosity which forum was it you got it from?


----------



## Bloicy

Awesome work as usual and love the new ride..enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Excellent car and write up Clark.

Is it going to be going on a track or is it going to be more pampered than that?!


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Great car,great Detail Clark.

Health to enjoy!


----------



## Derekh929

Clark @ PB said:


> Thanks once again guys,I'm itching to get out and drive it now!


No no it looks to good to drive:lol: 
Just leave it at my garage for safe keeping and to warm the tyres for you


----------



## Mini 360

IM in the market for corrosion prevention at the moment. How far did the single can of UC go? Im needing to do the entire underside of the Mini (subframes, suspension, floor etc etc) and want to go down the clear option for appearances at shows and ability to see components for failures.

Just before I go and buy too many cans :lol:


----------



## StamGreek

lovely work..i think you made the best choice.Lovely car in the best hands


----------



## AndyC

S'alright I suppose 

Perfect set of wheels for some of the roads up there mate - well done :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts

wow what a finish on a awesome car


----------



## B17BLG

stunning


----------



## slobodank

great work, great car


----------



## paranoid73

Very nice Clark, congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Littler said:


> Great work there!
> 
> Out of curiosity which forum was it you got it from?


911UK forum 



Buck said:


> Excellent car and write up Clark.
> 
> Is it going to be going on a track or is it going to be more pampered than that?!


It's certainly going to be pampered but that doesn't mean you can't drive the nuts off em' too :driver:



Mini 360 said:


> IM in the market for corrosion prevention at the moment. How far did the single can of UC go? Im needing to do the entire underside of the Mini (subframes, suspension, floor etc etc) and want to go down the clear option for appearances at shows and ability to see components for failures.
> 
> Just before I go and buy too many cans :lol:


I did 3 thinnish coats under all 4 arches/suspension arms etc and I rekon I've still got at least 50-60% of the can left so that should give you a rough idea 

Thanks again for all the comments folks, the previous owner sent up the front section of Roll Cage which arrived this morning - now debating whether to fit it or not, at the moment I'm thinking yes


----------



## RobDom

Very nice Clark, you've come a long way since your SEAT Leon! :thumb:


----------



## redmen78

wow !!! thanks for sharing all the little touches cant wait till clean the door strikers on mine


----------



## Guest

Stunning car and very impressive photo combinations :thumb:


----------



## JamesnDaz

Clark, sorry if its already been asked, how would you go about putting Tardis on the arches now ?? Surely it will strip the Dynax ?? 

James


----------



## Brigham1806

Excellent write up on an amazing car. Enjoy the new motor!


----------



## Sneak Attack

Meh. I've seen cleaner..... 

yes, that is a joke


----------



## gibbo555

Stunning motor Clark and great job on the detail, will it see any track action?


----------



## torkertony

Meticulous doesn't even come close - very nice motor and great attention to detail (love the new flasher bulbs)


----------



## shuggett

*Gt3*

Stunning car Clark

Nothing else comes close to the noise and involvement these cars bring to you.

I wish I still had mine

Enjoy !!!!!

Steve


----------



## Bkjames

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Clark @ PB

JamesnDaz said:


> Clark, sorry if its already been asked, how would you go about putting Tardis on the arches now ?? Surely it will strip the Dynax ??
> 
> James


It won't need Tardis on the arches for a while (maybe the rears once a year) but even then it will only partially remove the Dynax. It's so quick and easy to use though that applying a bit more to top it up will be no hassle.



gibbo555 said:


> Stunning motor Clark and great job on the detail, will it see any track action?


Possibly... A few road trips planned over some nice Scottish B-Roads first though


----------



## Clark @ PB

Just added the link to the first post of some night time studio photography :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Stunning..


----------



## Short1e

WOW!!

The car is simply stunning... The photo shoot looks amazing.

Have fun driving the thing :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Great car! Super job! Fantastic photography!


----------



## cheechy

I hear the sound of Knockhill beckoning!

Great car, stunning work. With all the other stuff you have to do how do you find the time to do this and eat Clark?


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Loving that cobalt blue :thumb: The LED light fittings really enhance the look of the car and finish it off nicely. Always nice to see how you treat your own cars and some good tips to pick up in there - never thought of using Werkstatt on trim so must try it!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Thanks guys 



cheechy said:


> I hear the sound of Knockhill beckoning!
> 
> Great car, stunning work. With all the other stuff you have to do how do you find the time to do this and eat Clark?


Eating's over rated I find... :lol:

Did a bit more on the car today,had the front bumper off and cleaned up the Air con condensers and radiators then meshed the bumper to add some protection. Will get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## Miglior

lovely clark! id love one myself but that will probably have to wait!


----------



## Keir

Amazing


----------



## RandomlySet

Nice motor there Clark, a very nice upgrade indeed....

What's your daily runner?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Miglior said:


> lovely clark! id love one myself but that will probably have to wait!


Ach you only live once, that's what made me go for it to be honest! better than having the money in the bank


----------



## Clark @ PB

-Mat- said:


> Nice motor there Clark, a very nice upgrade indeed....
> 
> What's your daily runner?


I have a black EP3 Civic Type R for scooting about in, love it. Although it very rarely ever gets washed :lol:


----------



## Kiwiteam

Wow!!!


----------



## MR.Q

Wicked write up and your work is outstanding (ALWAYS!) :thumb:


----------



## mad3lin

stunning


----------



## S4quatt

Clark @ PB said:


> Ach you only live once, that's what made me go for it to be honest! better than having the money in the bank


Like I always say... Keep some for a rainy day, but there's no pockets in a shroud...


----------



## pete330

Not been on forum or out at your shop for a while as lost interest in the detailing now my car sits outside at my new flat lol

Congrats on the new car,jealous like as i wanted one before i was 40 (sept) but if i worked as hard as your have over the last few years maybe i would of got one,but hey ho such as life

Love the colour

Also congrats on getting married also

Must pop out soon and buy some stuff as after spring my car needs some serious tlc


----------



## Clark @ PB

pete330 said:


> Not been on forum or out at your shop for a while as lost interest in the detailing now my car sits outside at my new flat lol
> 
> Congrats on the new car,jealous like as i wanted one before i was 40 (sept) but if i worked as hard as your have over the last few years maybe i would of got one,but hey ho such as life
> 
> Love the colour
> 
> Also congrats on getting married also
> 
> Must pop out soon and buy some stuff as after spring my car needs some serious tlc


Cheers Pete! The Beamer still looks good - you passed me on Anderson drive a few weeks ago


----------



## pete330

Clark @ PB said:


> Cheers Pete! The Beamer still looks good - you passed me on Anderson drive a few weeks ago


Surely it was nae in the porsche then? Nae like me to miss drooling over one.

Beemers in winter mode with crap alloys etc,so its feeling a bit sorry for its self,so cant wait to get it :buffer:


----------



## Itsme

Lovely car and your work has made it even better


----------



## Clark @ PB

pete330 said:


> Surely it was nae in the porsche then? Nae like me to miss drooling over one.
> 
> Beemers in winter mode with crap alloys etc,so its feeling a bit sorry for its self,so cant wait to get it :buffer:


No I think I was in my Type R,911's only been out once


----------



## nick3814

Hi Clark, interested to hear how the Dynax UC is lasting? Thinking of using it on my Renaultsports before the weather turns!


----------



## Alex L

Car looks stunning and the blue is so much nicer than red or yellow.



Clark @ PB said:


> Ach you only live once, that's what made me go for it to be honest! better than having the money in the bank





S4quatt said:


> Like I always say... Keep some for a rainy day, but there's no pockets in a shroud...


yep, it's only money, they'll make some more :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

nick3814 said:


> Hi Clark, interested to hear how the Dynax UC is lasting? Thinking of using it on my Renaultsports before the weather turns!


It's like it was only applied yesterday,very happy with it.

Now we've got a scissor lift in the studio I'll be doing a full underside detail with it in the coming months


----------



## Clark @ PB

Alex L said:


> Car looks stunning and the blue is so much nicer than red or yellow


Cheers Alex,I'm really glad I got Cobalt in the end. I do still really like yellow but I've a funny feeling I'd have got a bit fed up with it after a while and my colour is a good bit rarer.


----------



## Fiesta-125

Such a beautiful colour Clark. Really is nice. Noticed you got it from Sussex, my neck of the woods. Where abouts?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Very nice and a lovely car,

Im sure many will be envious, im sure many will be jealous but i just think youve put the hours in over the years to earn it so you deserve it.


----------



## nick3814

Clark @ PB said:


> It's like it was only applied yesterday,very happy with it.
> 
> Now we've got a scissor lift in the studio I'll be doing a full underside detail with it in the coming months


Cheers Clark, any advice on how best to apply it?


----------



## CaptainKirk95

Such a nice car! And changing the indicator bulbs is such a nice little subtle mod:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

nick3814 said:


> Cheers Clark, any advice on how best to apply it?


Nice thin coats,otherwise if you apply it too thick it will have a slightly yellow appearance. Other than that it's a doddle to use.


----------



## kenny-c

Clark @ PB said:


> No I think I was in my Type R,911's only been out once


"Been out once in 8 months"


----------



## ianrobbo1

Silvertec and led bulbs can certainly make the difference to a car, even one as cracking as this one, appreciate your explanation as to why you used the polish/pad combo,!! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

kenny-c said:


> "Been out once in 8 months"


Look when that was posted 

The car has done about 1,200 miles since.


----------



## kenny-c

Clark @ PB said:


> Look when that was posted
> 
> The car has done about 1,200 miles since.


That's better was having nightmares about that poor car locked away in the garage ha! :thumb:


----------



## Albert81

Brilliant work !!


----------



## Toma

That colour is amazing i love the detail of the locks and inner doors


----------



## carrera2s

Love a 911!:thumb: my favourite a 993 Turbo!:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

Toma said:


> That colour is amazing i love the detail of the locks and inner doors


I'll be going into even more detail over the Xmas break if I get time. I want to get it up on the lift and get all the underside fully detailed too :thumb:


----------



## streaky

You still knocking around in that old thing? Lol


----------



## Clark @ PB

streaky said:


> You still knocking around in that old thing? Lol


It's value has increased by around £5k in the last year, I'll happily hang on to it for many years to come :thumb:


----------



## Elliot_C

man we need more write ups. missing them :lol:


----------



## Willows-dad

Lovely car and awesome work, but still prefer the WR1.:argie: any idea where it is now? What number is it?


----------



## Clark @ PB

Willows-dad said:


> Lovely car and awesome work, but still prefer the WR1.:argie: any idea where it is now? What number is it?


It's somewhere in the Midlands now I think and was number 255.

It was a great car but I haven't missed it once since getting the GT3,it just betters it in every single way - completely different league of performance and steering feedback etc!


----------



## cossierick

steering feedback and driving experience of a porka is only something that you will appreciate once owned one, then nothing else will come close. lol

rick


----------



## DPG87

Excellent work! Was that Viney's GT3 by any chance?


----------



## Clark @ PB

DPG87 said:


> Excellent work! Was that Viney's GT3 by any chance?


Nope


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

cossierick said:


> steering feedback and driving experience of a porka is only something that you will appreciate once owned one, then nothing else will come close. lol
> 
> rick


THIS +1

Great car.

Dan


----------



## chunkytfg

Clark.

Amazing Job and a fantastic car but please tell me that wiring job for the trickle charger was a temp measure as it looks terrible! Must be a neater way of hiding all the wires and just leaving the connector plug poking out from somewhere?


----------



## Rascal_69

DPG87 said:


> Excellent work! Was that Viney's GT3 by any chance?


No it's not. Vineys was a newer shape and gen 2. 
This is Clark's own car.

Viney is my mate. Don't know where you got idea it was his when the thread states it's Clark's car. Ps Viney don't own a gt3 anymore :thumb:

Clark we need more write ups and we all know you have been very busy with some fine rare metal :buffer::argie:


----------



## Clark @ PB

chunkytfg said:


> Clark.
> 
> Amazing Job and a fantastic car but please tell me that wiring job for the trickle charger was a temp measure as it looks terrible! Must be a neater way of hiding all the wires and just leaving the connector plug poking out from somewhere?


Yeah the wiring is all tucked away now under the battery cover,I just left the wires like that for the sake of a picture 😊


----------



## Clark @ PB

Rascal_69 said:


> Clark we need more write ups and we all know you have been very busy with some fine rare metal :buffer::argie:


Will do my best to get more done in the new year, this year has just whizzed by in what seems like a month! :lol:


----------



## lau666

amazing car looks great


----------



## RabRS

I'd like to thank you for this thread OP, for 2 very valid reasons. 

1) Showing me that STUNNING 911 GT3. It's just gorgeous.

2) Introducing me to Dynax UC. As I'm in the process of painting the underside of my freshly imported Evo, it's great to discover a product I can apply to the underside to help protect the non painted parts from salt and corrosion! Every day is a school day, so 4 cans of UC and 2 cans of S50 are on their way to my house now. 

Thanks for that. Looking forward to further updates as it's just stunning!! :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

RabRS said:


> I'd like to thank you for this thread OP, for 2 very valid reasons.
> 
> 1) Showing me that STUNNING 911 GT3. It's just gorgeous.
> 
> 2) Introducing me to Dynax UC. As I'm in the process of painting the underside of my freshly imported Evo, it's great to discover a product I can apply to the underside to help protect the non painted parts from salt and corrosion! Every day is a school day, so 4 cans of UC and 2 cans of S50 are on their way to my house now.
> 
> Thanks for that. Looking forward to further updates as it's just stunning!! :thumb:


You're welcome! I've just completed the underside of the car with a good few coats of the Dynax UC over the Xmas holidays


----------



## O`Neil

Clark, I don`t think there`s enough pictures.


----------



## Clark @ PB

*** Update 26/09/14 ***

It'll be two years in December that I'll have owned the car so I thought I better bring this thread up to date. Please excuse the quality of some of the pictures as they were taken on the old iphone 

On top of the detailing work that was documented on page 1, I decided to take things a little bit further with the removal of the front bumper to thoroughly clean out the radiators and condensers to make sure there was no wet leaves etc which can lead to corrosion at a later date. Luckily everything was pretty clean as the condensers had been replaced not long before I bought the car so it was a straight forward job.










While the bumper was off I added some black mesh to give a bit of extra protection:



















As the paintwork was virtually free of stone chips I wanted to keep it that way so I set about making up some pieces of paint protection film to go on the arch lip edges front and back and along the side skirts:










During application:










This was good timing as myself and a few friends were due to head over to the West Coast of Scotland to meet up with a few other PH'ers at Applecross so the risk of all sorts of crap being thrown up from the wheels was probably going to be quite high 

A minor service and thorough inspection was carried out at Porsche before hand though which confirmed it was in tip top shape:










Off to the west coast we went. This was to be my first decent spell behind the wheel on decent roads so I was really looking forward to getting to know the car and seeing what it could do, my mate in his RS4 followed on while his passenger took some pics. We were all surprised at how my car could leave him behind with ease, the GT3 really does pile on speed at an alarming rate.










Mind the sheep! 










The scenery was great but the roads were even better:










In the car park outside the famous Applecross Inn:










The car _JUST_ about had enough clearance to get into the park where we were staying in the wee huts - great things!



















My mates RS4:










Coming from the safety of an AWD Impreza to my first rear wheel drive car and 911 I had always intended to take things easy and gradually build my confidence up. For those that don't know, the 996 GT3 has zero driver aids so if it goes a bit wrong you're on your own  However once in to the swing of things I was just amazed at how good the car was, the steering feel is like nothing I've ever experienced before and it gives you so much confidence. Being the first generation, the PCCB's don't have that great initial bite that the latest ones have so they need a bit of heat in them to work properly but once they're up to temperature they are immense and the pedal feel is just perfect. I was happily heel and toeing away through all the twisty bits and smiling like a child listening to the mezger engine howling through the revs along the massive straights.

Even now that I'm completely used to it, it still demands 100% concentration at all times and its the first car I've owned that when I'm not in it I'm constantly thinking about when I can next get out and drive it, it's utterly addictive.

The car was then taken off the road for winter and left at my work over Xmas and New Year as I'd wanted to get all the underside properly cleaned and protected. The car will never see a winter road but it's nice to know everything underneath is as good as it can be, especially on the GT models where protection is minimal. Luckily we'd finally bought a lift so this was going to make things much easier:










Under trays removed and everything cleaned up via some tar and glue remover and a bit of steam cleaning here and there to remove the worst of the dirt buld up:










I used Bilt Hamber Dynax UC spray wax again for the protection. If you spray it in light coats it stays completely transparent but I deliberately applied it a bit thick in order to try and match the OEM "yellow" look (sad I know).

I used our infra red lamp to help cure the wax by baking it at a constant 50 degrees:




























Under trays all back on, complete with some new clips as the old ones had a bit of surface corrosion:























































Fast forward to this Spring and the car was back up on the ramp so I could fit a few more bits. The car already has the Cup front brake cooling ducts so I wanted to add some to the rear of the car too.

997 Turbo rear caliper cooling ducts:










996 GT2 disc ducts:



















I also decided to remove the upper part of the centre console to give my left leg a bit more room:










It leaves a few exposed brackets and bolts etc so a replacement carpet piece was ordered from Porsche for about £180 and it makes such a difference, wish I'd done it sooner to be honest:










I've never been completely sold on the looks of the Mk2 rear wing so I was incredibly happy when a rather large box from Manthey Germany arrived at work one day containing these bits:




























The wing was certainly not cheap but I think it was worth it as the car looks so much better now, plus it's a good bit lighter  I still sometimes think it would look better with the end plates painted blue as well but I can never fully make my mind up.























































That's pretty much how it is at the moment, it's just gone past the 14k miles mark and had a major service but with work being so busy and the arrival of our first child 5 months ago I've not been able to use it as much as I'd have liked but it's certainly not through the lack of trying. Knowing that it's almost certainly gone up in value by about £10K since I got it is great but it won't ever stop me using it when I can.

I've managed the odd run including meeting up with my dad in his 3.8 GT3RS:



















I've also made it out for a few Supercar breakfast meets where it's certainly been in good company, my mate has upgraded from his RS4 to the white gen 2 sat next to mine in the below picture, and with another "highland hoon 2015" planned we'll see if he can keep up this time 



















Thanks for looking


----------



## gibbo555

Such a great car, I suspect you may get varied opinions on the rear wing but personally I love it, prob the best cared GT3 in the country :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Stunning GT3 Clark, your hard work has paid off and you deserve a beer on me. :thumb:


----------



## Kimo

Not gonna lie, I'm a carbon whore. Love the stuff, but I prefer the original spoiler lol

Weird one

Stunning car though


----------



## MEH4N

Lovely update Clark. Love the carbon bits.


----------



## Mini devil

Truly stunning car! I love the new spoiler :thumb: bit of a dream car there....


----------



## Streeto

That car is the definition of "immaculate" your attention to detail is truely amazing, a beautiful car kept how it should be 100% mechanical and cosmetically perfect.


----------



## UBRWGN

Thanks for the update, love it. :thumb:


----------



## streaky

Not bad for a Beetle


----------



## Clark @ PB

streaky said:


> Not bad for a Beetle


Beetle's were air cooled


----------



## zippo

Didn't know you and the Mrs were parents ,congratulations Clark & Michelle if memory serves. You say your cars gone up in value by 10k I think yours may have gone up by a little more due to the way you look after them ,and the pictorial proof of DW
Daz


----------



## RyanDuff

Wow! Such a deautiful car


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Nice update Clark!


----------



## WUZ

Car always brings a glint in my eye, still a dream car for now though


----------



## nobbles

Wow.
Could you wrap the end plates? If so maybe also try partially wrap the main section just leaving a small painted section'stripe' on the top and the rest of the top surface carbon. It should reduce the visual size. It's only my opinion and to be honest with or without your car looks spectacular. I am also thinking of the underside protection and to clean out the rads. Was it difficult? I had it done 2 years ago with a service but would like to save the money and also clean up and protect when I am under there.


----------



## macca666

Looking very nice :thumb:

Out of curiosity where did you get your lift. I'm thinking it would sit very nicely in my garage as I can't get a four post lift.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Still liking this, even with the spoiler,  though you lot really must learn to park inside the white lines you know!! :lol:

love Scotland, great roads, we go up on the bikes each year, well, as you know it would be rude not to use the roads as they were intended, flat out!!


----------



## streaky

Clark @ PB said:


> Beetle's were air cooled


Shows what I know about Porsche and Beetles lol :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

streaky said:


> Shows what I know about Porsche and Beetles lol :thumb:


To be fair, 911's up to the 993 models were air cooled but 996 onwards need good old H20


----------



## Willows-dad

Very nice. I'd go for painting the ends, just to make the spoiler look a bit more oem+. Prefer your dads though! We need some more details on the lift, I'd love to be able to get under the wr1 properly.


----------



## ocdetailer

That black mesh looks completely oem, I'm surprised it wasn't there from factory. Yours is easily the nicest looking 996 I've ever seen, especially with the recent mods


----------



## Clark @ PB

zippo said:


> Didn't know you and the Mrs were parents ,congratulations Clark & Michelle if memory serves. You say your cars gone up in value by 10k I think yours may have gone up by a little more due to the way you look after them ,and the pictorial proof of DW
> Daz


Thanks, although the Wife's name is Sharon, not Michelle 



macca666 said:


> Looking very nice :thumb:
> 
> Out of curiosity where did you get your lift. I'm thinking it would sit very nicely in my garage as I can't get a four post lift.


The lift is a Nussbaum 3000 and is a very good piece of kit, german made so obviously it's solid. The fact that you can move it about on castors was a massive bonus going for it 

Regarding the rear wing and looking OEM, leaving it the way it is would be keeping it OEM technically speaking as that's how they are on the RS's :thumb:


----------



## T.C

What a stunning finish. Makes the car look so much better. The owner would be able to resell and make more than it cost to detail. 

Especially with how Porsche are going up at the rate of knots


----------



## Clark @ PB

T.C said:


> What a stunning finish. Makes the car look so much better. The owner would be able to resell and make more than it cost to detail.
> 
> Especially with how Porsche are going up at the rate of knots


The detail cost nothing seeings as it belongs to me  I just got an ear bashing from the wife for spending so long at work :lol:


----------



## uruk hai

Macca666 kindly put a link to this thread in the Bilt Hamber section, I'm going to resurrect the thread as I would be very interested to see how the Dynax held up and if/when it was reapplied.

I know it the mother of all resurrection but I thought it would be interesting to find out ?


----------



## muchoado

love these things


----------

